# Who is sculpting 1966 Batman?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Jeff Yagher is a really good sculptor and so is Joy Snyder. I hope it looks like the '66 Batman actors. I would prefer 1/8 scale.

A sculptor told me there is no margin for error in sculpting a woman's face.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Too early in developement to tell much. The sculpter hasn't been named to date. I've read they're going to be 1/10 scale with the figures standing on rock bases.

Remember the Rock group Kiss Polar Lights released several years back?
Well think of those guys all wearing 60's Batman, Robin or arch-villian costumes


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Too bad not 1/8th.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> Remember the Rock group Kiss Polar Lights released several years back?
> Well think of those guys all wearing 60's Batman, Robin or arch-villian costumes


I just hope Moebius hires a better sculptor than Polar Lights did. :freak:



Parts Pit Mike said:


> Too bad not 1/8th.


My guess is Moebius went with 1/10 scale to keep the footprint of the six interlocking bases down to a more reasonable size for most modelers.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

PRETTY sure 1/10 is going to be close to the old Aurora "fit the box" scale on their Superman and Batman kits. Plus, in 1/10 scale the Chandell with grand piano diorama I have suggested to Frank will be MUCH more affordable! BTW, just to make sure there is not a problem with the MOST important area on the Batman kit, I have emailed Frank some pics showing the zipper on the BACK of Adam's tunic and the "girdle-lacing" that was the actual join on the back of the utility belt. Even though this area will be mostly covered by the cape, the modeler will know it's there!:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

I also heard that his butt area will be kept smooth and free
of detail so folks will have something to cripe about, as well!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> I just hope Moebius hires a better sculptor than Polar Lights did. :freak:


I know the Kiss Models were sculpted after the Destroyer album cover but the Paul Stanley pose with the one leg raised always reminded me of somebody about to cut a large fart.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Was the Aurora Superman and Batman 1/8? I'd really like the new Moebius Batman kits to be the same scale. it would look good on a shelf.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> ...Plus, in 1/10 scale the Chandell with grand piano diorama I have suggested to Frank will be MUCH more affordable!


:lol: I'm hoping they'll eventually get around to Louie the Lilac and Lola Lasagne. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Egghead, King Tut & Bookworm!!

Take a look at the guest star list on the IMDB sometime:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059968/fullcredits?ref_=tt_cl_sm#cast

There's a lot of relatively big name Hollywood stars (for that time period) that have made appearances on the show:
Joan collins
Cliff Robertson
Vincent Price 
Roddy Mcdowell
Talulah Bankhead 
Zsa Zsa
Shelly Winters
To name a few

Then there's the guest appearances by those before we knew them:
Sid Haig, James Brolin and POTA's Linda Harrison as 'Cheerleader 2'

Maybe back then the the Big name Hollywood stars just weren't stuck on thier high horse so
much as to 'lower' themselves to do tv appearances


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A lot of great actors as Super-Villians and even more did a cameo shot of leaning out the window and chatting during those 'Bat-Climbs'...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> Egghead, King Tut & Bookworm!!


I'm not sure if you were joking, but I seriously would like to see Moebius produce Egghead and King Tut kits.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Joan Collins, Zsa Zsa Gabor, and John Astin, Julie Newmar are the only villians still alive from the T.V. show. I really liked the Mad Hatter. Malachi Thorne, who played False Face, just passed.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I hope FW reconsiders and makes the Batman kits the same scale as the Aurora Superman and/or Batman. This way the new kits and old kits will look good on a shelf.

1/10 would be too tiny in comparison.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

apls said:


> Joan Collins, Zsa Zsa Gabor, and John Astin, Julie Newmar are the only villians still alive from the T.V. show. I really liked the Mad Hatter. Malachi Thorne, who played False Face, just passed.


I guess "False-Face" was the tv series version of "Two-Face"
Seeing how the show was more family friendly, I'm thinking they wanted to avoid showing the mutilated face in favor of a mask.
It worked for me


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm not sure if you were joking, but I seriously would like to see Moebius produce Egghead and King Tut kits.


They can't get Victor Buono's estate to cooperate, so they're going with the Steve Martin King Tut.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> I guess "False-Face" was the tv series version of "Two-Face"
> Seeing how the show was more family friendly, I'm thinking they wanted to avoid showing the mutilated face in favor of a mask.
> It worked for me


Actually, when the TV series debuted in 1966, Two-Face hadn't been seen in the comics for over a decade and wasn't a well known character. The same was true of Catwoman and The Riddler. The Penguin and The Joker had made more recent appearances but those were few and far between. The TV series was really instrumental in re-popularizing those characters from Batman's Golden Age rogues gallery and they have been ubiquitous ever since.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> They can't get Victor Buono's estate to cooperate, so they're going with the Steve Martin King Tut.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I actually spoke to Frank on the phone about this very subject, and he answered ALL of your questions for me Bat-toys. :thumbsup: Of course, he answered them on condition I NOT post ANY of the answers.  
Tom


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Bwain no more said:


> I actually spoke to Frank on the phone about this very subject, and he answered ALL of your questions for me Bat-toys. :thumbsup: Of course, he answered them on condition I NOT post ANY of the answers.
> Tom


Good,when you open the box you'll know.........


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bwain no more said:


> I actually spoke to Frank on the phone about this very subject, and he answered ALL of your questions for me Bat-toys. :thumbsup: Of course, he answered them on condition I NOT post ANY of the answers.
> Tom


They'll announce it eventually. The most important thing is the sculpt quality and if it's the same scale as the Aurora Batman that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

According to Copp, Jeff Yagher will be sculpting Adam West and Julie Newmar for Moebius. He's a good choice. I wonder if he will also sculpt the others so they all match?


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

If you put the Aurora Superman and Batman kits side by side, they are NOT in scale with EACH OTHER, but manage to look just fine on the shelf. The Moebius series of classic monster kits are listed as 1/8 scale, but TOWER over their 1/8 scale Aurora counterparts. Based on this, I am GUESSING 1/10 scale Moebius '66 batkits will fit right in with an Aurora collection. I met Jeff Yagher at Resintopia and offered to provide some reference on the Adam West Batman sculpt. Jeff himself confirmed he would be sculpting the Batman and Catwoman kits at a Q&A session at the show,and this has been posted on other forums so I do not have a problem re-reporting that. I know, it has NOT made it to the MIM site yet, but I stand by my source (and if anyone saw us at the show I was LITERALLY standing by my source for several minutes.) I heard from Jeff over the weekend, he has received my box of reference and reports it should prove quite helpful on the sculpt. MOST of the reference came from Chuck Williams, who has reproduced THE most authentic replica of the '66 cowl, and had a TREASURE TROVE of photos, including wardrobe tests shot for the series back in 1966. I have confidence that Jeff's Batman sculpt will be the MOST accurate model kit of the character EVER, GK or otherwise. 
Tom :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> They can't get Victor Buono's estate to cooperate, so they're going with the Steve Martin King Tut.


He's my favourite honky!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Since they were considered villians by Batman and Robin, perhaps we also should get matching kits of The Green Hornet and Kato.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

NTRPRZ said:


> Since they were considered villians by Batman and Robin, perhaps we also should get matching kits of The Green Hornet and Kato.


Then you will have to deal with the estate of Bruce Lee.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Jeff is indeed working on those two. I'm sure he'll be doing the remainder of the styrene kits we have planned.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That's good news that Jeff will be sculpting all of them as it will keep the same style. Plus I like that Julie Newmar is in the first wave as I think she is as popular as Adam West.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

You mean Mayor West?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nobody messes with Adam We!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well said old chum.....

Denis


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Who is gonna wrap the boxes in cellophane??:freak:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Well Figures toy company has just released a press issue about new figures of the 66 series....King Tut will be done...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Funky Tut?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Rockin' Tut!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

What the Tut?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dancin' by the Nile.


----------



## empty13 (Jan 31, 2013)

story is they had clint eastwood on tap to play two-face, but the studio heads figured the character would be too grotesque and disturbing.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

empty13 said:


> story is they had clint eastwood on tap to play two-face, but the studio heads figured the character would be too grotesque and disturbing.


That does not compute.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

empty13 said:


> story is they had clint eastwood on tap to play two-face, but the studio heads figured the character would be too grotesque and disturbing.


I hadn't heard about Eastwood's possible involvement, but I have heard about that being the reason they never did Two-Face on the series (which is why/how the character of False Face, played by Malachi Throne, was created).


----------

